# Honey is breeding! I hate this!



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

So today I woke up to give my budgies and cockatiel fresh food and water. I went to their cage, only to find something white bobbing out of below honey's chest. I ran to my sis to ask her what it was. She said that it was probably an egg and honey was breeding. I thought she was breeding too, because she had been going in the nestbox a lot and she wasn't eating. My mom said it was a disease and she was sick. She called a bird breeder for advice. He said he will come to our house and check. Honey is eating a bit right now. She is only eating the sunflowerseeds I gave her. So do you think she really is breeding? Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Well if she was laying a egg she wouldnt be moving she would be trying to get it out lol a picture would help.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Unless she's egg-bound (unable to expel an egg), I highly doubt she's sick or diseased, she's just in breeding mode. If she's a single Cockatiel and doesn't have a mate, the eggs won't be fertile. I will leave it up to the more experienced members to clarify, but I believe you can stop her from doing this by 'shortening the day' for her, by covering her up earlier at night and tricking her brain into thinking it's a bad time to lay eggs.

For now though, don't take the eggs out. Leave them with her until she loses interest in them and discards them (if you're worried about them breaking you can buy 'dummy eggs' and replace the real ones with those until she loses interest).

Some other members should be able to help you further, but don't panic too much. Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## angel226 (Jul 16, 2010)

A picture here would definitely help.


----------



## Frostwish (May 10, 2014)

It definitely sounds like she is breeding. It sounds like the white thing is an egg, but you don't see one? Maybe something happened to it. It could be hiding somewhere or I've heard it's possible they will eat them. :/ I'm not sure I believe that one. But my Cinnamon was laying eggs and one time she looked like she was going to lay and then later didn't, but I couldn't find the egg anywhere. Still not sure what happened there. :/

Either way, that is definitely breeding behavior. If you do not want her to breed, she definitely should not have a nestbox! Access to small, dark, enclosed spaces, such as a nestbox, encourage breeding. It is also good to shorten her day. Cover her cage for 12-14 hours every night. Make sure the cover will not let light through. Throw it over your head. If you can't see any light, it's good. If you can, either get a different cover or throw another layer on. A couple thick blankets should do the trick. Cockatiels breed during the summer months and one thing that triggers their breeding behavior is longer days. If you shorten her day, she will think that it is not the right time to lay eggs. 

For now, all eggs should remain with her or be replaced by dummy eggs. Personally, I don't see the point in dummy eggs unless they are fertile. However, it doesn't sound like you have a male. Do you? If she has a male partner and you do not want the eggs to hatch, you should replace the eggs with dummy eggs. Then, once the eggs get to about 21 days since laid and they do not hatch, she will lose interest. Then, and ONLY then, you should take the eggs away. If you take them away before she loses interest, she will just lay more to replace them. 

I hope this helps! If you have any more questions, just ask!


----------



## tasheanne (Dec 31, 2014)

Wouldn't the pitch black cage give her night frights? Mine freak out if it's dark, start hissing immediately. They always need some light. I use a light blue towel on the side of the cage that is nearest to their nightlight and just enough light comes through the material to keep them happy, but not enough to make them think it's day.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

As already mentioned removing the nest box should discourage her from breeding, but I don't think it should really have to be completely dark when covering them, personally I would have enough light come through that it would be like the moonlight coming through the window.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

It depends on the birds I guess. Mine get all fidgety and restless if there's even a little bit of light in their cage. I have to cover their cage up with a bbq cover lmao.


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Sorry guys that I never replied. Honey is fine now. She does have a male, a grumpy one year old named cookie. She has laid eggs(don't know how many I never checked) everything is fine. Just wanted to ask what should I feed her. And what should I do after the eggs hatched. I don't think I can touch them because my cockatiels are untamed. Cookie hardly even lets me near the cage. The budgies keep annoying him and he goes absolutely mad. What should I do? (By the way most breeding supplies are unavailable in my city / country. 
Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

If there is a chance that these eggs are fertile and you can't cope with babies, then they need to be replaced with dummy eggs quickly. (only my opinion)


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't have dummy eggs in this stupid city. There are hardly any supplies at all.


----------

